# Update: Wow. First WEEK over.



## CatK (May 29, 2013)

We brought home Morris today. Wow. He is the most friendly gorgeous pup, and we love him already, but wowsers that pup takes some close attention. 

He has travelled a couple of hours, met several visiting neighbours and learnt to use his outside potty area. He is sitting and coming when called. I have now met shark attack and zoomies in person  He requires eyes on him every second he's out of his crate to avoid him peeing inside! We love him so much. He is currently downstairs crying loudly, luckily the neighbours met him earlier and are ready for a few days of noise! He has gone quiet (!), hopefully he's found the Kong I stuffed and froze for him, and will pass out while chewing on it, he's had such a big day. 

We're going to try to sleep now... wish us luck

Ps. He's been eating the comfrey leaves, anyone see a problem there? Also, any estimates on how often he'll poo?! I was kind of expecting one after every meal but he's obviously still be such settling in. We had 4 poos from him today, from solid to liquid. I guess that's stress. Poor pup.


----------



## FLgatorgirl (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: Wow. First day over.*

Hi CatK, congrats on the pup! Post some pics when you can. 

I remember being overwhelmed when got our girl home last summer. I had forgotten how much work a puppy can be, not to mention a V puppy. The first few months were a blur and a major adjustment! We did not find this forum until much, much later so you are ahead of the game by accessing all of the info here. We did not even know about the shark attacks and zoomies and thought we just had an exceptionally wild puppy. 

I don't know about the comfrey leaves, I would do a google search. I do know there little tummies can be pretty sensitive for awhile. In regards to poo, our girl went 4-6 times a day until she was maybe 4 or 5 months old? That's a lot of poo to pick up . Good luck with everything. The beginning can be tough, but it is all worth it!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

*Re: Wow. First day over.*

Kcat - remember they R the DEvILS hound - 4 better or worse - the PUP has found a good HOME !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lonestar (Jun 2, 2013)

*Re: Wow. First day over.*

Awwwww.....!

Sounds like you're off to a good start. For the first couple weeks, just work on bonding and basics...their name, the routine, etc. Bite inhibition, too...a loud,exaggerated "OWWW!" when they attack hits their inhibition instinct and your hands will much appreciate that! Until age 10 weeks when they get their next round of shots, keep him away from other dogs, or the ground that other dogs might have been on as their immune systems arent quite up to speed yet and they're more vulnerable to catching stuff.

Dogs poop after every meal, but if you watch his little tushy you can actually see it begin to pucker about a minute or so beforehand. They urinate after every drink, and then when playing...figure every 20 mins to begin with.

If you get your V to sleep thru the nite consistently before age 3-3.5 months, I'm coming over to your house...


----------



## Rapunzel (May 10, 2013)

*Re: Wow. First day over.*

We can go through the puppy stage together because this will be me in a few weeks! I'm nervous and excited at the same time. It's like having a new baby. Cute, cuddly, love them, but sleepless nights, constant poop and pee, etc.


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

*Re: Wow. First day over.*

Make that me too! Dharma comes home on July 13! Can't wait. Only we are home for one night and then on a 3 hour drive to my parents house for vacation? for a week. What have we gotten into?


----------



## DaveD (Oct 6, 2012)

*Re: Wow. First day over.*

Penny still shark attacks (me only, because she loves me most!) at 8mos old.

Why not put another crate upstairs in your room? Penny has two crates, one in our main living area where she is when she is home and we are not and the second in the master. That strategy has worked well for us and Penny loves having her place to retriet to when she wants to fall asleep for the night. Plus, she still feels with us - which I think was comforting for her. Worked for us, you may want to consider it. It will also let you hear her better in the night when she wakes up and has to go to the bathroom. You dont want her to go in the crate because you didnt hear her. That could traumatize her and make her unfond of her safehaven in there.

Great that youre using a crate. I would focus on making that a success because it prevents so many of the problems I sometimes hear about.

Two crates worked well for us. We used the living area crate often when we were home too. You cant get anything done with a Vizsla puppy loose in the house!


----------



## FrancoD13 (Aug 9, 2012)

*Re: Wow. First day over.*

We also went with the two crates, one in the bedroom. At 13months, our boy still loves his "bedtime crate" and if we are downstairs watching TV and he feels like it is bed time he even goes up there by himself now and then. 

Have to admit, we were very lucky with him. Slept through the nights from day 1, and never any shark attacks. Zoomies were often and still happen to some extent. 

good luck.


----------



## CatK (May 29, 2013)

*Re: Wow. First day over.*

Thanks everyone, what a lovely support group 

It's nearing the end of day 2 and it feels like it's been a week already! The Ian Dunbar book makes out that each house training error is a disaster, but Morris must have snuck in several wees indoors even though we've been taking him out regularly and giving loads of praise when he goes. I hope it's not as disastrous as ID makes out... He does sometimes go on command, which is very satisfying when it happens.

He has eaten little bits of raw carrot and raw peas, I've never known a dog so happily eat vegetables! We're obviously going to make any dietary changes slowly and stick to the breeders breeders feeding sheet for a while. 

He has started jumping on the sofa and this morning kept trying to hump me and the air... my mum's response was "whack him on the nose, that'll sort it" (!) but I'm going for pushing him off the sofa and praising him when he stays off, and getting up and leaving the room when humping occurs. We're trying to remember to eat before feeding him and go through doors first. There's so much to remember!

We carried him down the road (2 mins walk) to our two local pubs and the local hairdressers, so he's still getting his new people every day!

All that said, he's gorgeous and playful and SO friendly and is settling in really well. We have one crate in the dining room, and a folded blanket which moves wherever we want him to settle which is working. He didn't stay dry last night (guilt) so I'm going to set my alarm to let him out tonight. He still goes into his crate out of choice so no permanent harm done I hope. 

I'll keep you updated, but here are some photos of my handsome boy...


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: Wow. First day over.*

Awww... Morris is a sweetie-pie!! :-*

Everyone has their own opinion... As for me, I'm not so sure about Ian Dunbar. I don't think it matters one little bit who goes through the doorway first. Morris knows you are not another dog. He is now learning that you control all of the resources. He can learn everything he needs to know without any harsh training methods. 

Personally, I would never whack a dog on the nose, and particularly not a Vizsla. That kind of thing can backfire on you very quickly. You don't want a dog that cringes when you come near, do you? Vizslas are very soft dogs. 

Again, he is just adorable! Congratulations!! ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Watson (Sep 17, 2012)

*Re: Wow. First day over.*

Morris is adorable!



mswhipple said:


> He is now learning that you control all of the resources. He can learn everything he needs to know without any harsh training methods.


Exactly! 
We also don't believe in the "we walk through the door first", and Watson is not pushy about it. We don't do it simply because we would hate for a door to close on him. He knows he goes first and waits for us - hasn't caused any problems. We also feed him before we eat and it's not an issue at all. 

As for the potty training - I had labs growing up and they learned very quickly. I thought Watson would catch on quick as well, but he just didn't. I think it had more to do with being able to control his bladder than not knowing where he was to pee. He's 11mo today and his last accident indoors was at 7mo. After about 4mo the accidents were sparse but did happen, so don't feel like it's a disaster just yet


----------



## lonestar (Jun 2, 2013)

*Re: Wow. First day over.*

Please remember that Morris is just a baby and there's just so much to learn! The best way of that happening is for him to love and trust and respect you, that's what you need to establish now. I would never, ever recommend ever whacking your puppy on the nose for anything, that is a sure fire way to teach a dog to fear and loathe you. Trust me on this, even though I seem to be up against some pretty heavy competition...Try some gentle redirection, offer a toy or other object, but don't hit him..he's a baby!

Like humans, potty training is basically a biological event, the neurological connections btw'n the brain and bladder/bowel need to be fully developed and functional before you can reasonably expect consistency. Like us, V's have an instinct, so you have that on your side here. Try to learn his pattern and cycle of elimination and apply it to work with his natural abilities. Praise a lot when it happens, and ignore it when it doesn't. If you see him squatting in the house, quickly pick him up and whisk him outside to the potty area, bring some paper towels for your hands!..and reinforce the "Good potty!" routine when you put him down there.

V's want to be with their people, so if you're on the sofa, he will naturally want to be there too. There are some people who just will not allow a dog on the furniture, but mist have are reasonable concern about dirt/soiling, etc...which is addressed with a blanket (color coded to the sofa or the V, of course...), and you;d be surprised how quickly he'll learn to wait for the blanket to be out until he jumps up. Work on that, have him "Wait" until you get the blankie out, and then give him the all clear, "OK!" signal.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

*Re: Wow. First day over.*

There shall be no flicking the dog on the nose ... Unless you flick your nose first ;D

Watch the little devil like a hawk and teach it bite inhibition. Get a pair of soft leather pigskin work gloves from Home Depot. This will save your hands against those razor sharp teeth. Do not let the dog bite on the gloves! Treat them like it was your own skin. 

Train with food at first. Life is exceptionally good around you... The little dog must associate you with safety - and good things when he's around you. 
Around you is the place to be! :-*

Don't worry about the couch or dominance issues. They were not created to take over our world. 
If you don't want him on the couch, move down to his level on the floor. I used to sit with Sam and play interactive games... I even used him as a pillow when watching TV (still do). 

Watch him, let him be himself until about 16 weeks (Dunbar got this right) Learn his tendencies and pretty soon you can anticipate his needs and even establish a whole new communication Chanel. 

If you have one, place the crate in your bedroom. These are not normal dogs, and over centuries have shadowed their master's every move. Expect the same. 
They can be trained to be on their own bit by bit. 


Get some basic dog obedience books... Vizsla specific would be nice. 

http://www.amazon.ca/gp/aw/d/0764103210/ref=mp_s_a_1_1?qid=1372827851&sr=8-1&pi=SL75

http://www.amazon.ca/gp/aw/d/0970562942/ref=redir_mdp_mobile

There is so much more that can be done, this is just about the minimum.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

*Re: Wow. First day over.*

Oh and never train like this guy...


----------



## CatK (May 29, 2013)

*Re: Wow. First day over.*

Do not worry, I have been reading this site for months in prep and you've all given loads of insight into the sensitivity of vizsla. Even before that I wouldn't smack a dog any more than I'd smack my partner! Morris did really well last night, he went from 11 till 3 and then 3 till 6.30 by which point I was already awake! Clever boy! Everything he runs off with (shoes being the favourite, he looks SO pleased with himself!) gets calmly taken away and replaced with a toy. He loves his Kongs and some toys I made out of knotted t shirts already. 

We have a big blanket which he lies on next to me on the floor or he gets baby cuddled on the floor, which my partner keeps warning me will be less cute when he's fully grown... I beg to differ, I think it will be adorable (if a little heavier ). 

Day 2 was easier than day 1 as we're learning his body language and the tips about predicting loo visits were spot on thanks!

His bites are only sharp when he goes crazy for about 5 minutes in the morning and again in the evening, other than that he's being very gentle with us most of the time! 

He's got his first vet check up today, I did a little practise check up on him earlier looking at all the hotspots and giving him a gentle poke with a pen with the lid on. He was very patient with me


----------



## lonestar (Jun 2, 2013)

*Re: Wow. First day over.*

Yay! You're off to a great start!

Do yourself and Morris a favor and throw out the training book. If you're feeling insecure, the best I've read is "Mother knows best" by Carol Lea Benjamin..the rest are written by control freaks with little to no understanding of dogs or themselves, ftm...I know Im being a cynic again...

You seem to have good sense...most training issues (the ones that I deal with, anyways) come from owners who lack that....so the best recommendation is maybe to love Morris a lot, be consistent and supportive and respectful and try to always see things from his perspective and you'll do fine. It's utter nonsense that walking thru doors or potty accidents are catastrophic events that require a reassertion of your dominance. True human dominance always speaks in a sotto voce.


----------



## AmandaW (May 23, 2013)

*Re: Wow. First day over.*

CatK - 

You and I are about to be in the same boat! We are picking up our very first V tomorrow morning and I feel like it's the Christmas morning of all Christmas morning's! 

Seems like this group really enjoys pup pics, so I've attached a few of our Knox. This forum has been a true resource for someone who's had retrievers for nearly my entire life, so thanks for all the great discussions.

Any more words from the wise to kick things off?


----------



## CatK (May 29, 2013)

*Re: Wow. First day over.*

Ah so sweet! You are in for such a few days ;D

The first day was mad, every day following has just been better. 

Good luck, and I look forward to sharing the journey with you and Knox!

Thanks everyone for your advice and reassurance x


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

*Re: Wow. First day over.*

Life just gets more and more crazy every day. I just found out that our annual family gathering is the afternoon that we go and pick Dharma up. I am afraid of taking her and stressing her out and letting her be passed around from person to person etc. But it is good socialization too. I really don't feel good about this..... we also have one night at home and then are away for the week with other immediate family (mom and dad and my daughter). We can spend the first week entirely with her but it's not at home and it's not very settling for a new puppy or us. I can't wait until she comes home!
It seems to me that a short while ago she was just a potential boy or girl puppy with so many choices for names. Then the puppies arrived 2 days after their due date and we found out we had a girl and a name stuck. At 3 weeks old we went to see her and didn't make it there in one piece..... At 4 weeks old we finally met our precious puppy whom Cheri had picked for us. I think Dharma is sooooooooo worth everything thus far and we will conquer anything that can be tossed at us. We just have to take it all in stride. (yeah right!) Not just any dog you say....... I will leave off there.


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

*Re: Wow. First day over.*

I don't think we can wait any longer! I am very willing to just forgo the family reunion and spend time with Dharma. I prefer animal company over human company any time! (especially when it is some of my husband's family). My pets are sooooooo not judgmental! Or at least they really can't answer you back with an attitude. The other puppies are all leaving on the same day too. I have been looking forward to finally having her here and spending my vacation time with her. Timing is unreal and my daughter has not met her puppy yet as she has been away at work and living with my parents in another city. I think she would be crushed if we left Dharma at the breeders.


----------



## CatK (May 29, 2013)

*Re: Wow. First day over.*

It's really hard to stay totally focused on Morris every second, I can't imagine I could do it with family around (much as I love them) so the weeing/chewing situation would probably get out of control really quickly. It's barely under control as it is! :


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

*Re: Wow. First day over.*

My feeling is that there are my mom and dad, my daughter and my husband and myself to keep an eye on Dharma. There is always crash time or go out and play time too. Establishing a routine can wait a week because even we are on vacation and that is not a normal day to day happening. We still at this point do not really know what her personality is because last time we saw her she was only 4 weeks old and only the 2 puppies from the litter were brought out for ourselves and the other couple visiting their puppy.(Dharma spent a lot of time sleeping, it was a very hot day). i was just content to snuggle with her and pretty much just let her do her own thing.


----------



## Watson (Sep 17, 2012)

*Re: Wow. First day over.*

MCD, I would skip the family gathering. Your puppy is going to be a bit timid at first, and it's very important that the first few days she settles in with her family in her new home. Socialization can wait a few days, but the bonding time between you and her alone should start right away. Just my thoughts.


----------



## Rapunzel (May 10, 2013)

*Re: Wow. First day over.*

I posted this very same question a few weeks ago. I decided to just skip the family reunion. Just based on our crazy family, I felt it would be too intense for our new puppy. I thought about leaving her an extra week at the breeders too, but I'm so anxious that I can't wait any longer.


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

*Re: Wow. First day over.*

I think we will probably just bring her home and stay with her checking out her new surroundings and the other pets we have. Skip the other gathering. It's just a gut feeling I have. Don't want to share her with everyone else! We have 1 night at home and then we are off to Collingwood to stay at my parents house for a week- my daughter is there and it is totally undivided time with my husband myself and Heather.(with mom and dad thrown in for good measure.) She has a crate there and I will just take lots of toys and treats and her blankets. Our cats travel with us too


----------



## pippylongstocking (May 21, 2012)

*Re: Wow. First day over.*



MCD said:


> Establishing a routine can wait a week because even we are on vacation and that is not a normal day to day happening.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pippylongstocking (May 21, 2012)

*Re: Wow. First day over.*

Sorry. Not very good with quotes. Looks like I have quoted myself! Oops! Only just worked it out. ;D ;D ;D


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

*Re: Wow. First day over.*

This is our vacation time. I would like to get away from home for a break. We have at least 9 full days off to be with the puppy at least. My mom has to work certain days and my daughter has to work certain days..... non of which coincide and Collingwood is a 3 hour drive from home. Our puppy is not permitted at the family reunion so we are definitely NOT GOING! I put my foot down because she comes first this time no matter how my husband or my father in law try to get it to work. I know my husband would like to see his niece and nephew. Truthfully I am just trying to think about our puppy but this is also the only week we have away from work and home. I feel very guilty.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

*Re: Wow. First day over.*



> I put my foot down because she comes first this time no matter how my husband or my father in law try to get it to work.


After 38 years of marriage the only suggestion I would give is go. The pup will forgive you. Your dog should NEVER get between you and the love of your live (husband). Maybe your pup can go for some training with some birds.

I don't post much these days but as I sit here on the laptop with Bailey and Chloe asleep at my feet and the love of my life across on the couch on her laptop, I could only suggest that I love my dogs completely but would give them up to save my marriage if it ever came to a choice.

Your post is tough. Choices are tough. Dogs will forgive your absences. Your husband may not.

RBD


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

*Re: Wow. First day over.*

Ha, I was going to say the same in an earlier post... when I first read your initial post, MC.

Dog will be fine as long as everyone touching it washes hands... the potty training will be the same except you will feel a little more tired. Keep the dog close to you all the time, never let it out of your sight, it will be fine. 

I was in a much worse position...I was told to return the dog after only two days... instead, I decided to keep him with me all the time until he grew up... why I stuck to this forum as well..


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

*Re: Wow. First day over.*

Congrats on picking up your pup - it's going to be a life changing, fun, crazy, exahausting experience. 

Seems like you have your mind made up on what you want to do - but I'll throw in my two cents . I agree with RBD that you don't want to put the pup above your spouse, this little sweetie is going to be part of your life for 15 years and you don't want your husband to hold any bad feelings for the pup because he feels like he was pushed aside for the puppy. Maybe you could delay picking up the pup for one day so you could attend the reunion before you pick her up. 

Regardless of what you do about the reunion, if you are planning on spending the first week with multiple people around the puppy, my suggestion is to decide upfront how you want to deal situations like potty training, how the respond to biting / misbehaving, etc and then educate everyone who's going to be around the puppy on how you want them to respond. Not only does the puppy need consistency, but it will keep you from getting frustrated and irritated with your family members. My girl recently got back from being away at training and I've been working very specifically with her on certain issues she's been having. Today my brother and his family came over and Penny started some of the behavior that we've been working on. I was trying to correct her the way that I've been working with her, but my brother thought that he had a better idea of how to correct her. I was getting really frustrated with my brother and I finally had to put Penny outside and tell my brother that I preferred to handle the situation my way. He understood and backed off, but I was only dealing with one situation. You'll be dealing with lots of new puppy issues and seeing other people deal with your new baby that you've so patiently waited for might drive you a little crazy. 

Sorry for the long reply - have fun with your new bundle of joy and good luck!!


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

*Re: Wow. First day over.*

You know I really appreciate the responses. I was politely told not to bring the puppy to the reunion because the people hosting have a big lab. Mark understands that I don't want to create any issues and he does feel it is probably better for Dharma to have quiet time just after coming home and leaving her mom and siblings and having to get used to a new home. As for vacation and my parents and daughter.(19 years old and her puppy too). My parents frequently visit here and us there. I think we already know that we will be getting up to potty frequently and try to start on our work schedules even though we are on vacation. Shark biting is an ow and a no! Give her something to chew on that is for her. I do not like dogs jumping up on people so resort to her height or bend down. I really need to enforce crating rules and we have 2 dog beds for her to sleep on. I have faith that we can do this because we know how important everything is. Besides she went straight to Mark instead of me.......(Maybe she knows I am the harder one to deal with when it comes to rules) when we met her for the first time. I don't know.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

*Re: Wow. First day over.*

MC I'm more concerned about ppl who own small breed dogs than big ones. Big ones get trained, LOL. 
They will control it, they know how. 

Your call,  

Shark bites are just a way of testing their environment. Cheap Soft pigskin work gloves will keep your hands safe. Just yelp as though you're hurting. 
No major training until they hit 16 or more weeks, they just experienced the world for 90 days. 
Keep him close.


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

*Re: Wow. First day over.*

I have already been to **** and back over this little girl. The day we went to meet her mom and the breeder, My Husband's Step-Mom passed away. The puppies were born 2 days after their due date and 3 did not make it. When the puppies were 3 weeks old we went to see Dharma for the 1st time and did not make it because of a nasty car accident. Finally getting to see her was AWESOME! Now less than a week and she will be here. I think just getting to know her name and pottying and sleeping maybe walking on a leash is enough for the little girl. Don't worry I have no intention of letting her out of my sight unless she is in her crate and crashed! I think I have read an awful lot from the forum lately.............hopefully prepared.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

*Re: Wow. First day over.*

Save the Mate/ Dog

rent to own ;D


the others lol

heck I may have rented the globe : :-X :-[


many days I like Blondes, Browns not frowns folks change there minds and attitudes

always stacking like sweet fish

I never get tired of Deep Rust Red" 

Reds stay to the End

and far greater then 57 percent odds going in  :-*


----------



## CatK (May 29, 2013)

WOW WHAT A WEEK! New little (giant) vizsla pup is such a good boy!

The last 2 nights he has gone to sleep with only moments of whining, and has got up for a night time wee once then gone straight back to his crate all without fuss. Then slept till morning. He's not even barking to go out for a wee now, as I think he realises he only gets let out when quiet, and we always let him out so he doesn't need to get anyone's attention! I'm so proud of him! Still working on daytime crating (just for housetraining purposes), but if he takes to it like he has the nightime then we'll have a week of fuss followed by a pup who should soon be able to have access to a couple of rooms when we're at work.

Oh and last night he figured out how to play with his Kong wobbler feeder - it was so brilliant to watch it click with him and he started throwing it around the room! That will keep him amused for a bit of our working hours as well. 

He and my other half drive each other mad, but they always have ace cuddles to make it up very soon after. This pup is a master cuddler, and soooo silky soft. He's so affectionate it's amazing. I love having my feet kept warm while I do the washing up.

Looking forward to updates from all you other newbies


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Not until Saturday! Can't get here fast enough!


----------



## CatK (May 29, 2013)

Thanks so much for those book recommendations datacan, especially The Natural Way To Train Your Dog. So useful and positive.


----------

